# Out with the goaties today, we had fun!



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, even though we have had snow since before thanksgiving, It was a beautiful sunny day today. So of course I had to take advantage and spend it outside with the goats!

Here we go!
Smile moscato! He's getting to be such a big boy!









She smells funny momma???









Sunshines buck Nabisco(fainter)









Stitch(nigi wether) in his goatloo









Goober? Well he's a goober!









My baby Hope









Candy, Sunset, Princess, Klover, and I think that's lulu hiding back there, oh And Jett jett the dog









Silly ducks were catching the drips from the melting snow??









BAAAAADDD DUCKS!!! 


Well hope you enjoy! I did. Off to start kidding threads!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OMG I LOVVVVVVE MO!!!

Such cute pics!

I love the ducks trying to get the melting snow!

Cute goats, and ducks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.....thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just curious, but how old is Muscato?


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

He will be 4 mos on the 6th


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Cool. I was just wondering because I have a buckling that is around his size and is five months.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Aaaaahhhh, yeah he seems to be growing REALLY well! I need to get some good confo pics cause those do him NO justice!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Love, Love, Love them!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the pics!!!! The boys are sooo handsome!!! And OMG that pic of the ducks LOL!!!!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thankyou!!! Those ducks are gonna get eaten if they don't stay out of the stinkin water! I just need to get them moved to the chicken coop, and get them a kiddy pool.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Such cute photos! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Lovely goats! Moscato is too cute!

Deb Mc


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Love the pics, our ducks did the same thing last spring when we had them locked in the barn for their own safety from the dogs. Couldn't keep the little stinks outta the water tank....now they just won't go in the barn, lord help me if they ever figure out that we have another tank in the Loafing barn


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine have not figured out that the boys pen has a trough with a water heater - and so help me if they do!


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

What beautiful animals, they all look so content and warm and fuzzy even with all that snow. I love the duckies!! Stitch in his goat-loo is my favorite.


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Nabisco is so cute! I agree with imaginationacres, they all look so content and happy!


----------

